# Changed Synthroid and have low back pain



## dmeshell (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have been taking Synthroid 75 mcg daily.

I had lab work done recently and it is as follows:

TSH 3.4 with a range of .40-4.5
T4 9.5 with a range of 4.5-12
T3 TOTAL 74 with a range of 76-181

My endo felt that my numbers were a little low, especially T3 TOTAL, and he told me to take 75 mcg synthroid every day except one, where I would take an 88 mcg synthroid.

I have in this position many times. I am very sensitive to the meds, and that little change could put me in a hyper state. I decided to try taking the 88 mcg synthroid one day every OTHER week. I have just taken my 2nd 88 mcg synthroid (week 3).

I have developed severe lower back pain. I feel that it is related to my synthroid change.

I have 2 questions:

1. Will the synthroid dosage even out if I am taking one 88mcg synthroid every OTHER week rather than each week as is the usual case.

2. Has anyone else ever developed lower back pain from synthroid.

Thanks for your input.

CRAZED!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

dmeshell said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have been taking Synthroid 75 mcg daily.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome! You do not appear to be converting your T4 to T3 and your doctor would do well to run these tests for you rather than the TOTALS.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

It is not unusual for many of us to have hip pain, lower back, feet and other area pain when deprived of T3. That "may" be the problem but it is only a guess based on your very low T3. Total 3 is bound, unbound and rT3 hormone so it's anybodies guess how much unbound you have available for cellular uptake. T3 is your active hormone.

If you don't do well with thyroxine replacement increase, consider low ferritin which can cause hyper symptoms when trying to increase thyroxine replacement.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm


----------

